# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 22 Μαϊου 2011

## Polyneikos

Κατοπιν επικοινωνιας με τον πρόεδρο Τσουνακη Νίκο ενημερωθηκαμε ότι θα πραγματοποιηθει στις 22 Μαιου ,Κυριακη,στο Novotel (Μ. Βόδα 2) το Πρωταθλημα της Wabba - Πεσδ .
Αναμενεται με πολυ μεγαλο ενδιαφερον μετα απο την επιτυχία της περσινης διοργανωσης!
Στο παρόν τόπικ θα σας ενημερωνουμε για τις εξελίξεις και τα νεα που θα υπαρχουν σχετικα με τον αγωνα.
Πληροφορίες επίσης λενε ότι πιθανον θα γίνει και ενα grand prix στην Κέρκυρα,την επόμενη εβδομαδα ,στις 29 Μαϊου.

Η αφισσα του αγωνα:

----------


## Muscleboss

ΟΚ, το σημειώσαμε στην ατζέντα. 3 αγώνες μέχρι τώρα ο Μάιος  :08. Toast: 

MB

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση Κωστα. Ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται και το Grand Prix στη Κέρκυρα. Αναμένουμε νεότερα!

----------


## Tsounakis

Γεια  σας  παιδια  !  

Ο  αγωνας  σταθμος  στην  χωρα  μας  πρωταθλημα  wabba  mr. hellas  θα  διεξαχθει  στης  22  Μαιου  στο Novotel  !
οπως  καθε  χρονο θα  εχει  πολυ  μεγαλη  επιτυχια  !  θα λαβουν  μερος οι  καλυτεροι  αθλητες  στην  χωρα  μας  και  απο  αυτους  θα  προκριθει  η  ελληνικη  αποστολη  που θα  μας  αντιπροσωπευσει  στο  παγκοσμιο  wabba  τον ιουνιο  στην  Ισπανια  ! 
καλη  προετοιμασια !

----------


## barbell

ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ,ΕΙΜΑΙ ΝΕΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΧΑΡΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΤΗΝ 22ΜΑΙΟΥ,ΚΑΘΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΠΡΩΤΟΣ ΑΓΩΝΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΑΣΧΩ.ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΜΟΝΟ,ΜΕ ΥΨΟΣ 1,75 ΠΟΣΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ BODYFITNESS? :08. Turtle: 

*
***Γράφουμε με μικρούς ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. Διάβασε τους κανόνες του φόρουμ*** mod team*

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλως τον .Υπαρχει ενα τόπικ με τις κατηγορίες ανα Ομοσπονδία(πατα το βελακι από κατω για να σε κατευθυνει),συγκεκριμενα η Bodyfitness που σε ενδιαφερει αυτα είναι τα κριτηρια




> *WABBA - ΠΕΣΔ*
> 
> *Body Fitness Ανδρων:*
> Το Βαρος Του Μπορει Να Ειναι Μεχρι 5% Πανω Απο Το Υψος Του Δηλαδη Αθλητης Με Υψος 1.80 Μπορει Να Ειναι Το Βαρος Του Μεχρι 84 Kg* (Ποζαρισμα Body Building )*


Καλη επιτυχια στην προετοιμασία σου.

----------


## barbell

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ,ΕΙΜΑΙ ΝΕΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΧΑΡΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΤΗΝ 22ΜΑΙΟΥ,ΚΑΘΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΠΡΩΤΟΣ ΑΓΩΝΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΑΣΧΩ.ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΜΟΝΟ,ΜΕ ΥΨΟΣ 1,75 ΠΟΣΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ BODYFITNESS?
> 
> 
> ****Γράφουμε με μικρούς ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. Διάβασε τους κανόνες του φόρουμ*** mod team*


 καλη επιτυχια φιλαρακο :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## argyrakis

Καλή επιτυχία σε όσους ετοιμάζεστε για τους αγώνες του Μαΐου

----------


## PMalamas

ρε παιδια εχουμε τπτ νεα για τον αγωνα στην Κερκυρα??

----------


## Polyneikos

Περιμενουμε ενημερωση από τον Προεδρο της WABBA,τον Νικο Τσουνακη,ο οποίος είναι και μελος του φόρουμ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Νικο θα γίνει και Μρ Αιγαιο φετος;Αν ναι,σε ποιο νησι;

----------


## PMalamas

> ΤΟ  GRAND PRIX  ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΘΑ  ΓΙΝΕΙ  ΠΑΙΔΙΑ  !  ΚΑΤΑ  90 %  ΣΤΗΣ  29  ΜΑΙΟΥ !  ΘΑ  ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΩ  ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ  ΤΗΝ  ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 11 - 2 - 11


πολυ ωραια περιμενουμε να μας πεις ωρες και ημερομηνιες καθως και το  μερος που θα γινει το εβεντ..
Ευχαριστουμε :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

οπωσ παντα θα ημαστε εκει

----------


## Tsounakis

Ενας αγωνας  ακομα  θα  γινει  στην Λιβαδεια WABBA MR. ΣΤΕΡΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ στις 11 ιουνιου με  συνδιοργανωτη τον  Κωστα  Σταματη  ! για  πληροφοριες  στο  τηλ  2261300624

----------


## Annie

> Να προσθέσω και εγώ κάποια σχόλια στις κατηγορίες που παρουσιάστηκαν ήδη:
> 
> *Κατηγορία Γυναικών*
> 
> Εδώ μπερδέυτηκα λίγο... Δεν είμαι βέβαιος με ποια ακριβώς κριτήρια βαθμολογήθηκαν οι αθλήτριες. Το σίγουρο είναι οτι η κατηγορία περιείχε αθλήτριες που ταίριαζαν σε διαφορετικές κατηγορίες (που η wabba ονομάζει shape και fitness)
> 
> Νικήτρια της κατηγορίας η όμορφη πρωταθλήτρια της WABBA *Βούλα Γκασιάμη* (Νο 3) είχε πολύ καλή παρουσία, με το πάνω και κατω μέρος του σώματος της όμως να μη συμβαδίζουν. Μικρή μέση, τρομερός κορμός και στεγνή κοιλιά, σκληρά χέρια, αλλά σημαντική κατακράτηση στα πόδια της. Η γνώμη μου είναι οτι την έχουμε δεί σε πολύ καλύτερες φόρμες, αλλά σε αυτόν τον αγώνα, αυτό που έφερε στην σκηνή ήταν αρκετό για να της δώσει την 1η θέση.
> 
> 2η η γνωστή μας πλέον, σέξυ *Νίκη Καργιατλή* (Νο 69... Τυχαίο; Σε καμία περίπτωση...) απείχε αρκετά από τη γνωστή της αγωνστική κατάσταση, ωστόσο, με το ωραίο στησιμο και το εντυπωσιακό ποζάρισμά της διασκέδασε τις εντυπώσεις και ξεσήκωσε το κοινό. Η Νίκη έχει πολύ καλό σχήμα και ακόμη και οταν δεν είναι σε φόρμα, στέκεται άνετα σε αυτες τις κατηγορίες.
> ...



+1000 :03. Thumb up: 

..να συμπληρώσω ότι πλέον θα πρέπει και οι αθλητριες να γνωρίζουν το δικαίωμα τους να αγωνίζονται στην κατηγορία που ανήκουν πραγματικά (bikini, shape, figure, fitness) ανάλογα την ομοσπονδία, όπως άλλωστε ισχύει και γίνεται με τους άντρες αθλητές....

----------


## Polyneikos

> Μεσαια κατηγορία,"σφαγείο"  όπως την ονομαζουν οι φίλοι του αθληματος,καθως παραδοσιακα ειναι η πιο δυσκολη κατηγορία με πολυ καλους αθλητες...
> Με το που ανεβηκαν στην σκηνη,όλοι καταλαβαν ότι θα γίνει σκληρη μαχη..
> Ξεκινωντας από τον Οσμαν Ελ Σαϊντ(νο41),νικητη αρκετες φορες της κατηγορίας του αλλα και Γενικο Νικητη το 2008.
> Ο Γιωργος Ρουμπανης(νο27),Γενικος Νικητης στο Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο το 2004 και με πολλες συμμετοχες.
> ο Συριος Ριαντ ΕλΜαζαρι(νο14),εμφανίστηκε περυσι τον Νοεμβριο κερδίζωντας την μεσαια κατηγορία και 2ος στον Γενικο Τίτλο,με περισσότερες μαζες και αποφασισμενος να νικησει.
> Ο γνωστος μας και από το φόρουμ Θανασης Υφαντόπουλος (νο18 )που σε καθε αγωνα του κανει ενα σκαλι πιο πανω βελτιωμενος.
> Ο Ελχάν Χόρτατζ (νο. 52),με φανταστικο καλούπι,υπεροχο στησιμο στην σκηνη και ατομικο ποζαρισμα που θυμιζει Lee Labrada,Flex Wheeler
> Eπίσης να μην ξεχασω και τον Θοδωρη Καραγιαννη(νο36),αθλητη του Δαυιδ Μπαλασα,ο οποίος εχει κανει πολυ σοβαρες βελτιωσεις από το 2008 που τον θυμαμαι σε fitness κατηγορίες,περυσι ειχε καταλαβει την 3η θεση στην ίδια κατηγορία,πίσω από τους Σιδηρόπουλο και Αττιλακο


Συνεχίζω με την μεσαια κατηγορία

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γιωργος Ρουμπανης*










*Ριαντ ΕλΜαζαρι*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οσμαν Ελ Σαϊντ*

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

του Οσμαν το καλουπι και η παρουσια του εδω δεν μαρεσει καθολου,αντιθετως ο Ρουμπανης πολυ καλη παρουσια του μπραβο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jcabgr

"Καλωσήρθες στο φόρουμ μας Τζούλια (?) αν θες, επιβεβαίωσε μας το όνομά σου να το προσθέσουμε στην κατάταξη. Ελπίζω να σε ξαναδούμε στους επόμενους αγώνες, είτε σαν αγωνιζόμενη είτε σαν θεατή."


Καλώς σας βρήκα! Το όνομα μου είναι Τζούλια Καμπλή. Κι εγώ το ελπίζω! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ελχάν Χόρτατζ*

----------


## jelena jaksic

μπραβο στα παιδια που πειρανε μερος.ολοι αψογη!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Θανασης Υφαντόπουλος





Θοδωρης Καραγιαννης





Η τελικη καταταξη


*1.Γιώργος Ρουμπάνης (νο27)*
2. Ριάντ Αλμαζάρι (νο14)
3. Οσμάν Ελ Σαΐντ (νο 41)
4. Ελχάν Χόρτατζ (νο 52)
5. Θανάσης Υφαντόπουλος (νο18 )
6. Θόδωρος Καραγιάννης (νο36)

----------


## Tsounakis

Ευχαριστουμε  ολους  οσους  στηριξαν  το πανελληνιο  πρωταθλημα  wabba πεσδ , τους αθλητες  τους  χορηγους  τους  θεατες  και το  bodybuilding.gr για  την  υποστηριξη  και  καλυψη του  αγωνα  ! 

Η  αποστολη  στο  παγκοσμιο  18 - 6 - 2011  στην  Βουδαπεστη  θα  απαρτιζετε  απο  8  αθλητες  και  4  συνοδους  !

οι  αθλητες  που  εχουν  προκριθει  εναι  
1)  ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ  ΠΑΠΑΔΑΚΗΣ
2)  ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ  ΡΟΥΜΠΑΝΗΣ
3)  ΝΙΚΟΣ  ΚΑΒΓΑΣ
4)  ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ  ΤΡΙΟΥΛΙΔΗΣ
5)  ΚΩΝ/ΝΑ  ΚΑΣΚΑΝΗ

Επισης  επιθυμουν  και  θα  συμετασχουν  και οι  αθλητες 
1)  ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΛΑ  ΓΚΑΣΙΑΜΗ  
2)  ΝΙΚΗ  ΚΑΡΓΙΑΤΛΗ
3)  ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ  ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΗΣ 

ΕΥΧΟΜΑΣΤΕ   ΚΑΛΗ  ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ  ΣΕ  ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## Qlim4X

> Ευχαριστουμε  ολους  οσους  στηριξαν  το πανελληνιο  πρωταθλημα  wabba πεσδ , τους αθλητες  τους  χορηγους  τους  θεατες  και το  bodybuilding.gr για  την  υποστηριξη  και  καλυψη του  αγωνα  ! 
> 
> Η  αποστολη  στο  παγκοσμιο  18 - 6 - 2011  στην  Βουδαπεστη  θα  απαρτιζετε  απο  8  αθλητες  και  4  συνοδους  !
> 
> οι  αθλητες  που  εχουν  προκριθει  εναι  
> 1)  ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ  ΠΑΠΑΔΑΚΗΣ
> 2)  ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ  ΡΟΥΜΠΑΝΗΣ
> 3)  ΝΙΚΟΣ  ΚΑΒΓΑΣ
> 4)  ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ  ΤΡΙΟΥΛΙΔΗΣ
> ...



απο junior γιατι δεν θα εχουμε συμετοχη?

----------


## ΠΑΡΑΣΚΗΝΙΟ

> απο junior γιατι δεν θα εχουμε συμετοχη?


 ΜΟΥ ΦΕΝΕΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΕΙ ΤΑ JUNIOR ΣΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΓΙ' ΑΥΤΟ ΡΩΤΑΣ!!! :01. Razz: 

****Γραφε με μικρους χαρακτηρες,τα κεφαλαια δηλωνουν εντονη γραφη,Mods Team****

----------


## Muscleboss

> απο junior γιατι δεν θα εχουμε συμετοχη?


Alex, να πώ από όσα γνωρίζω εγώ, ότι σύμφωνα με τις δυνατότητες της η ομοσπονδία επιλέγει για την ομάδα που θα μας εκπροσωπήσει στο εξωτερικό, τους αθλητές που κρίνει σαν πιο πιθανό να διακριθούν. Και αυτό είναι το λογικό...

ΜΒ

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Eνα μεγαλο μπραβο και απο εμενα στους διοργανωτες αλλα και στους αθλητες που πηραν μερος.Επισης συγχαρητηρια στην αντζελικα που κατα την προσωπικη μου αποψη ηταν για παραπανω θεση!Ραντεβου τον Νοεμβριο :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Ευχαριστουμε  ολους  οσους  στηριξαν  το πανελληνιο  πρωταθλημα  wabba πεσδ , τους αθλητες  τους  χορηγους  τους  θεατες  και το  bodybuilding.gr για  την  υποστηριξη  και  καλυψη του  αγωνα  ! 
> 
> Η  αποστολη  στο  παγκοσμιο  18 - 6 - 2011  στην  Βουδαπεστη  θα  απαρτιζετε  απο  8  αθλητες  και  4  συνοδους  !
> 
> οι  αθλητες  που  εχουν  προκριθει  εναι  
> 1)  ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ  ΠΑΠΑΔΑΚΗΣ
> 2)  ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ  ΡΟΥΜΠΑΝΗΣ
> 3)  ΝΙΚΟΣ  ΚΑΒΓΑΣ
> 4)  ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ  ΤΡΙΟΥΛΙΔΗΣ
> ...



Καλή επιτυχία στους αθλητές μας.

Κ.Τσουνάκη ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω σχετικά με τον Ριαντ Αλ Μαζαρι και την ανάρμοστη συμπεριφορά του. Κράτησε τη δεύτερη (2η) θέση της μεσαίας bb ή ακυρώθηκε η συμμετοχή του;

----------


## Tsounakis

> Καλή επιτυχία στους αθλητές μας.
> 
> Κ.Τσουνάκη ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω σχετικά με τον Ριαντ Αλ Μαζαρι και την ανάρμοστη συμπεριφορά του. Κράτησε τη δεύτερη (2η) θέση ή ακυρώθηκε η συμμετοχή του;


O  αθλητης  Ριαντ  αλ Μαζαρι ειναι  ενας  πολυ  καλος αθλητης  !  Αυτο  δεν  παει  να  πει  οτι  ο καθε  καλος αθλητης  θα  εχει  αυτη  την  συμπεριφορα  αν  δεν  του  αρεσουν  τα  αποτελεσματα ! 
θα  του  γινει  συσταση  και  αναλογα  θα  κρατισει   την  2  θεση  που  κερδισε  αξια  ! 
Οσο  για  κατι  ρατσιστικα  που  ακουστικαν  ειναι  ακυρα  !!  γιατι  αν  συνεβαινε  κατι  τετοιο  δεν   θα  ειχε  κερδισει  τον  περασμενο  χρονο  ο  ιδιος  αθλητης  την  κατηγορια  του !

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάντα συμβαίνουν ανάρμοστες και αντιαθλητικές συμπεριφορές απο αθλητές που αισθάνονται αδικημένοι , αλλα πρέπει να καταλάβουν πως δεν γίνετε όλοι να είναι πρώτοι , ακόμη και μεταξύ πολύ καλων αθλητών πάλι θα πρέπει να βγεί κατάταξη , οι διαφορές είναι μικρές και μπορεί ο καθένας να υπερτερεί κάπου και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θεωρείτε άδικο ενα αποτέλεσμα .

επίσης την ζημια πολλες φορές την κάνουν και οι κολλητοί και γνωστοί του αθλητή που σαν δικό τους άνθρωπο τον έχουν για πρώτο πάντα , γιατι δεν βλέπουν αντικειμενικά .

και γω όποτε κατέβαινα σε αγώνες οι δικοί μου για πρώτο με είχαν , αλλα εγω ήξερα πότε πρέπει να εφησυχάζω , αλλιώς θα έπρεπε να μην υπάρχουν κριτές αλλα να κάνουμε δημοψήφησμα απο το κοινό η να παίρνουν και τηλέφωνα αν υπάρχει και τηλεοπτική μετάδοση 
σ αυτην την κατηγορία όποιος και να έβγαινε πρώτος ακόμα και στις υπόλοιπες θέσεις καθόταν καλα .

απλα πρέπει να αποκτήσουμε παιδεία να μην γίνονται στο μέλλον τέτοια περιστατικα και χαλάν την εικόνα και του ίδιου του αθλητή .

πάρτε παράδειγμα το ολύμπια η τους επαγγελματικούς , εκεί τι πρέπει να κάνουν αυτοί που δεν προκρίνονται να παίρνουν τα όπλα?

----------


## S.Bournazos

> Πριν προχωρήσουμε στη μεσαία κατηγορία, και τις απονομές που έγιναν στους αθλητές που διακρίθηκαν στο περασμένο Mr Universe της WABBA, να αναφέρουμε μια άλλα σημαντική βράβευση.
> 
> Στα πλαίσια του αγώνα, η WABBA και ο πρόεδρος της Νίκος Τσουνάκης, απένειμαν στο Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο το βραβείο “Αντρέας Ζαπατίνας” που απονέμεται πλέον κάθε χρόνο από την ομοσπονδία.
> 
> Παρότι ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος δεν είχε τις καλύτερες σχέσεις με τον Ζαπατίνα, αποδέχτηκε την πρόσκληση και παρευρέθηκε στον αγώνα, καθώς είναι πάντα ανοιχτός σε όλες τις κινήσεις που προωθούν το άθλημα του bodybuilding.


Ναι έτσι είναι Παναγιώτη όπως τα λες. Στην Αμφιλοχία που κάναμε την συνέντευξη πρόπερσυ,σου είχα πει όλη την ιστορία του Β.Β. όπως ακριβώς την έζησα απο το 1974 και μετά.Τότε είπαμε και άλλα που δεν χρειαζόταν να βγούν στον αέρα για το καλό του αθλήματος.Είπαμε μόνο τα θετικά για να ενωθούμε και όχι τα αρνητικά για να διχαστούμε,αυτά τα κρατάμε για εμας τους παλιούς και είπαμε να ξεχάσουμε το παρελθόν και να προχωρίσουμε στο παρόν και το μέλλον, αλλά δεν πρέπει να αφήσουμε να επαναλαμβάνετε το ίδιο έργο. 

Εγω είμαι ανοιχτός και είμαι υπερ όλων των αθλητικών εκδηλώσεων και διοργανώσεων γι΄αυτό άλωστε παρεβρίσκομε σε όλες τις εκδηλώσεις, δηλώνωντας με την παρουσία μου το σεβασμό μου και την συμπαράσταση σε όλους τους αγωνιζόμενους για την προσπάθειά τους,αρκεί να υπάρχει και απο τους διοργανωτές σοβαρότητα,συνέπεια,προγραμματισμός(χωρις να ταλαιπωρούν τους αγωνιζόμενους ώρες ατελείωτες) και πάνω απ όλα σεβασμός και δικαιοσύνη.Την πρόθεσή μου την ξέρετε ότι είναι η ένωση για 1 πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα το χρόνο όπως γινόταν και παλιά, πόσο μάλλον τώρα που υπάρχει και κρατική και διεθνή αναγνώριση της ΕΟΣΔ.

Βρίσκομαι ήδη σε συνεχή επαφή με τους πρωτοπόρους του αθλήματος απο το 1965 και μετά και είναι όλοι ανοιχτοί και διαθέσιμοι, να βρεθούμε και να συναντιθούμε με την ιστορία του ελληνικού β.β. όταν οι συνθήκες θα είναι κατάλληλες και ώριμες.Θα είναι μια καλή αρχή για εσάς τους νεους απο εμας τους παλιούς που θα είμαστε στο πλευρό σας, όχι σαν αντιπολίτευση αλλα σαν συμπαραστάτες και συμβουλάτορες με την πείρα μας και την παρουσία μας.

----------


## NASSER

> Ναι έτσι είναι Παναγιώτη όπως τα λες. Στην Αμφιλοχία που κάναμε την συνέντευξη πρόπερσυ,σου είχα πει όλη την ιστορία του Β.Β. όπως ακριβώς την έζησα απο το 1974 και μετά.Τότε είπαμε και άλλα που δεν χρειαζόταν να βγούν στον αέρα για το καλό του αθλήματος.Είπαμε μόνο τα θετικά για να ενωθούμε και όχι τα αρνητικά για να διχαστούμε,αυτά τα κρατάμε για εμας τους παλιούς και είπαμε να ξεχάσουμε το παρελθόν και να προχωρίσουμε στο παρόν και το μέλλον, αλλά δεν πρέπει να αφήσουμε να επαναλαμβάνετε το ίδιο έργο. 
> 
> Εγω είμαι ανοιχτός και είμαι υπερ όλων των αθλητικών εκδηλώσεων και διοργανώσεων γι΄αυτό άλωστε παρεβρίσκομε σε όλες τις εκδηλώσεις, δηλώνωντας με την παρουσία μου το σεβασμό μου και την συμπαράσταση σε όλους τους αγωνιζόμενους για την προσπάθειά τους,αρκεί να υπάρχει και απο τους διοργανωτές σοβαρότητα,συνέπεια,προγραμματισμός(χωρις να ταλαιπωρούν τους αγωνιζόμενους ώρες ατελείωτες) και πάνω απ όλα σεβασμός και δικαιοσύνη.Την πρόθεσή μου την ξέρετε ότι είναι η ένωση για 1 πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα το χρόνο όπως γινόταν και παλιά, πόσο μάλλον τώρα που υπάρχει και κρατική και διεθνή αναγνώριση της ΕΟΣΔ.
> 
> Βρίσκομαι ήδη σε συνεχή επαφή με τους πρωτοπόρους του αθλήματος απο το 1965 και μετά και είναι όλοι ανοιχτοί και διαθέσιμοι, να βρεθούμε και να συναντιθούμε με την ιστορία του ελληνικού β.β. όταν οι συνθήκες θα είναι κατάλληλες και ώριμες.Θα είναι μια καλή αρχή για εσάς τους νεους απο εμας τους παλιούς που θα είμαστε στο πλευρό σας, όχι σαν αντιπολίτευση αλλα σαν συμπαραστάτες και συμβουλάτορες με την πείρα μας και την παρουσία μας.


Ευχαριστούμε για όλα Σπύρο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Μας έχεις δώσει πολλά και ακόμα μας δίνεις και πιστεύω πως έχουμε να μάθουμε ακόμα πολλά από τους παλιούς!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο σπύρος είναι διαχρονική αξία στο ββ και θα είναι , πάντα είναι κοντά στο χώρο που τον ανέδειξε και δικαιωματικα και άξια τιμήθηκε απο τον πρόεδρο νίκο τσουνάκη με το βραβείο ζαπατίνα


στο θέμα του ενός μρ ελλάς έχω να πω πως τελευταία πολύ καλύτερα είναι τα πράγματα γιατι πρίν μερικα χρόνια έως πολυ πρόσφατα οι ομοσπονδίες ήταν περισσότερες απο τούς αθλητές , αυτο ήταν κατάντια για το άθλημα και εκεί παρουσιάζετε το φαινόμενο όποιος θέλει κάποιο τίτλο να πηγαίνει όπου τον βολεύει να τον πάρει .

παρ όλα αυτα όμως αν ένας αθλητής είναι καλός ,  είναι όπου και να ανήκει και είναι αναμφισβήτητο αυτό , η θα είναι μόνος του στην σκηνή η με πολλους αντιπάλους 

το θέμα είναι για να γίνει κάτι μοναδικό ενα πχ πρωτάθλημα θα πρέπει να γίνει κάτι ανάλογο και σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο η πανευρωπαικό , γιατι ο αθλητής που θα προκριθεί θα πρέπει να συνεχίσει και για ενα διεθνή τίτλο , πού με τα σημερινά δεδομένα θα πάει στον ανάλογο αγώνα της wabba η nabba η ifbb .

αλλα τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουμε πάλι καλούς αγώνες με υψηλό επίπεδο αθλητών και αυτο δεν φαίνετε στα λόγια μόνο αλλα και στις διακρίσεις που έχουν έλληνες αθλητές μας ανεξαρτήτου ομοσπονδιών στο εξωτερικό 

ακόμη και στο διεθνές επαγγελματικό ββ θα δούμε ότι γίνονται πολλα πρωταθλήματα και γκράν πρί και πολλες φορές οι θέσεις και τίτλοι εναλλάσονται , γιατι στούς αγώνες ββ ο αθλητής κρίνετε την συγκεκριμένη μέρα και ανάλογα με την φόρμα που έχει πετύχει και ας μην βλέπετε όλο τον χρόνο και υπάρχουν αθλητές που μπορεί όλο τον χρόνο να κρατάν μια πολύ καλή φόρμα

----------


## Polyneikos

Mακαρι να ευοδωθούν οι προσδοκίες του Σπυρου Μπουρναζου,του εμπνευστη -λίγο ή πολύ- όλων μας,να ξαναβλεπουμε όλους τους αθλητες συγκεντρωμενους και τους τίτλους με μοναδικη αξία.
Πιστευω πως ατομα σαν Σπυρο ,τον Γιαννη τον Κούκο και αλλους παλαιους πρωταθλητες,οι οποιοι τυγχανουν κοινης και απόλυτης αποδοχης και ειναι ακομα και τωρα κοντα στο αθλημα,μπορουν να ενωσουν τον κόσμο για το καλο του αθληματος. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνεχίζω το φωτορεπορταζ του αγωνα με την ψηλη κατηγορία,στην οποία συμμετείχαν 5 αθλητες.
Εδω ειχαμε τις συμμετοχες του Νικου Καβγα,ο οποιος στο περσινο Πανελληνιο είχε καταταχτει 2ος μετα το νΜαρεκ Κοτυλακ.
Επίσης επαιζε ο Μοχαμετ Ρεζκ,ενας αθλητης που συμμετασχει συνεχεια στην ψηλή κατηγορία με καλα πλασαρίσματα.
Τελος,ενας αθλητης,ο Παρης Πουρναρας,που με πήγε 8 χρόνία πίσω,όταν συμμετείχε στο Πανελληνιο στην Πατρα,στην κατηγορία εφηβων,καταλαμβανωντας την 3η θεση (την 1η θεση τότε ειχε καταλαβει ο Πανος Muscleboss!)

----------


## Eddie

Mε τον Πουρναρα ειμαστε γνωστοι,δεν ειχε διαδωσει οτι θα κατεβει και μου ηρθε κεραμιδα οταν τον ειδα.Απιστευτη κατασταση,αν κρινω απ τα συνεχη οφ σηζον που τον εβλεπα παντα,με καλο ποιοτικο ογκο..ποτε δε περιμενα οτι θα μπορουσε να πιασει τετοια φορμα..απιστευτος πραγματικα!!!!Πολυ καλη συμμετρια,αρμονικο σωμα,τελεια μεση και πολυ καλος μυικος διαχωρισμος και φλεβικοτητα..

Μπραβο στον Παρη  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Κάποια σχόλια για τις κατηγορίες bodybuilding:

*Χαμηλή κατηγορία bodybuilding*

Η κατηγορία δεν είχε να επιδείξει κάτι ιδιαίτερο από άποψη επιπέδου. Ο νικητής *Πατσιανίδης Γιάννης* με ωραίο καλούπι, αναδείχθηκε σχετικά εύκολα νικητής. Καλές μάζες και συμμετρία αλλά ήθελε δουλειά ακόμα στη γράμμωση. Να πω την αλήθεια με το μάτι δε τον έκανα για τη χαμηλή κατηγορία, αλλά αυτοι που τον μέτρησαν λογικά ξέρουν καλύτερα...
Ο 2ος της κατηγορίας *Λουλάκης Μιχάλης* είχε μια αξιοπρεπή εμφάνιση. Έχει περισσότερες δυνατότητες και ελπίζω να τον ξαναδούμε στη σκηνή.


*Μεσαία κατηγορία bodybuilding*

Εδώ ήταν μαζεμένοι φοβεροί αθλητές που σχολιάστηκαν σε προηγούμενα ποστ. Η κατηγορία αυτή είχε και κάποια απρόοπτα, τόσο στους πρωινούς προκριματικούς όσο και στους βραδυνούς τελικούς. Στους πρωινούς προκριματιούς, μια λιποθυμία του Πατρινού αθλητή *Άκη Καραγιάννη*, διέκοψε τον αγώνα για λίγα λεπτά και ενδέχεται να του στέρησε και κάποιες θέσεις. Οι αθλητές από την υπερπροσπάθεια που κάνουν να πιάσουν την καλύτερη φόρμα τους, πολλές φορές ξεπερνούν τα όριά τους και φαινόμενα σαν αυτό δεν είναι σπάνια.

Τελικά η κατηγορία παίχτηκε μεταξύ *Γιωργου Ρουμπανη* (νο 27) και του Σύριου *Ριαντ ΕλΜαζαρι*(νο14). Και οι 2 αθλητές τρομερά βελτιωμένοι από τις τελευταίες τους εμφανίσεις.
Ο Ρουμπάνης μεγαλύτερος από την τελευταία φορά που τον θυμάμαι (2004), με εκπληκτικό καλούπι και λεπτομέριες. Ο δε Σύριος αθλητής, απλά μεταμορφώθηκε... δε πιστευα στα μάτια μου οτι ήταν ο ίδιος αθλητής με αυτον του Νοεμβρίου. Άκουσα ότι έβαλε 6-7 αγωνιστικά κιλά από τότε. Τρομερά μπαλαρίσματακαι πολύ καλό σχήμα. Το Σύριο προετοίμασε για τους αγώνες ο Μάρεκ Κότιλακ. 

Η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι με το που βγήκαν οι αθλητές το πρωί, ο Σύριος βγήκε με τρομερή αυτοπεποίθηση και με αέρα νικητή. Όσο προχωρούσαν τα comparison της κατηγορίας, ο Ρουμπάνης τραβούσε όλο περισσότερα βλέμματα. Το κορμί του όταν πόζαρε μεταμορφωνόταν τελείως. Το αποτέλεσμα από το πρωί φαινόταν οτι θα ήταν αμφίροπο και θα είχε να κάνει με το αν οι επιτροπή βαθμολογούσε περισσότερο τα μπαλαρίσματα του Ριαντ ή το καλούπι και τη λεπτομέρεια του Ρουμπάνη.

Ο πολλάκις πρωταθλητής *Οσμαν Ελ Σαϊντ* (νο41), πέρα από την έλλειψη σχήματος σε σχέση με τους αντιπάλους του, δεν είχε τη σκληράδα που χρειαζόταν για να απειλήσει τους 2 προαναφερθέντες αθλητές. Έχω την εντύπωση οτι το βράδυ εμφανίστηκε βελτιωμένος και σκληρότερος από τους προκριματικούς και ίσως φαίνεται και από τις φωτογραφίες.

Το δεύτερο απρόοπτο της κατηγορίας ήρθε με στην απονομή και στην ανακύρηξη του Ριαντ ΕλΜαζαρι στη 2η θέση. Ο αθλητής πέταξε το μετάλιο στο άκουσμα της θέσης του και κατέβηκε από τη σκηνή προς τα αποδυτηρια. Η απονομή συνεχίστηκε κανονικά με την ανακύρηξη του Ρουμπάνη σαν νικητή της κατηγορίας. Το κοινό στο Νοβοτέλ όσο μπορουσα να καταλάβω ηταν μοιρασμένο μεταξύ των 2 αθλητών. Δε μπορώ όμως να μιλήσω για αδικία, η επιτροπή βαθμολόγησε περισσότερο τα πλεονεκτηματα του Ρουμπάνη και έτσι αποφάσισε...

Η συμπεριφορά αυτη του Σύριου ξινησε πολλούς και άκουσα δίπλα μου θεατές να λένε οτι ξενέρωσαν. Και λογικό είναι. Δεν τον δικαιολογώ σε καμία περίπτωση, αλλά είναι άνθρωπος και τον καταλαβαίνω. Εκείνες τις στιγμές η ένταση είναι πολύ μεγάλη και είναι πολύ εύκολο να δράσεις αψυχολόγητα... Η γνώμη μου είναι οτι 1 φορά η ομοσπονδία μπορεί να το ανεχτεί.. 2η όχι...

Σε αυτό το σημείο, παίρνει το μικρόφωνο ο Αλέκος Σιατραβάνης! 

Ο Αλέκος εξέφρασε τη δυσαρέσκειά του για αυτού του είδους τις συμπεριφορές τονίζοντας οτι *"ο αθλτής δε μπορεί να γνωρίζει πως φαίνεται πάνω στη σκηνή και να κρίνει ο ίδιος τον εαυτό του"*... Για άλλη μια φορά η παρέμβαση του Αλέκου συνοδεύτηκε από χειροκροτηματα.

Αλέκο ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά που θα πάρεις το μικρόφωνο, να μην είναι για αγωνιστικό θέμα, αλλά να σε ακούσουμε σε μια ωραία ζεμπεκιά, το στυλ το 'χεις άνετα!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνεχεια της ψηλης κατηγορίας





Τελικος νικητης ο Νικος Καβγας

*1. Νίκος Καβγάς*
2. Πάρης Πουρνάρας (νο. 51)
3. Μωχάμεντ Ρέζα (νο. 32)

----------


## Polyneikos

Εδω ειχαμε τους νικητες των κατηγοριων συν τους Παπαδακη Γιωργο (που δεν ειχε διαγωνιστει στις κατηγορίες) και τον Οσμαν Ελ Σαιντ.
Όσοι εχουν κερδισει στο παρελθον Γενικο Τιτλο,εχουν δικαιωμα να τον υπερασπιστουν απευθειας στην κατηγορια των νικητων.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## PMalamas

Polyneikos Εχεις καπου την καταταξη της overall?
Εdit: Ευχαριστω

----------


## Polyneikos

> Polyneikos Εχεις καπου την καταταξη της overall?


 
*Overall
*
*1. Παπαδάκης Γιώργος*
2. Ρουμπάνης Γιώργος
3. Καβγάς Νίκος
4. Οσμάν Σαίντ
5. Βεργής Παναγιώτης
6. Ξάνθης Γιώργος
7. Πασιανίδης Γιάννης
8. Μπιρλής Γρηγόρης

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Overall*
> 
> *1. Παπαδάκης Γιώργος*
> 2. Ρουμπάνης Γιώργος
> 3. Καβγάς Νίκος
> 4. Οσμάν Σαίντ
> 5. Βεργής Παναγιώτης
> 6. Ξάνθης Γιώργος
> 7. Πασιανίδης Γιάννης
> 8. Μπιρλής Γρηγόρης


Μερικες φωτογραφιες από την απονομη του Γενικου Τίτλου

----------


## Polyneikos

Tις βασικες φωτογραφίες από τις κατηγορίες ,τις εβαλα...Εν καιρω,θα μπουν και αλλες...
Ξεκιναω με βιντεο:

*Γιωργος Παπαδακης,Γενικος Νικητης WABBA MR HELLAS 2011* 
(επιλεξτε την όσο το δυνατόν υψηλότερη αναλυση)

----------


## Polyneikos

Τα βιντεο,επίσης θα προσπαθω να τα ανεβαζω συμφωνα με την ροη των κατηγοριων.
Ξεκινωντας από την κατηγορία Juniors:

*Μαριος Μωησίδης ,2η θεση*

----------


## vaggan

το μαυρισμα του παπαδακη φαινεται χλωμο.πιστευω οτι θα μπορουσε να εχει καλυτερο μαυρισμα.ελπιζω την επομενη φορα να το βελτιωσει.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ξανθης Γιωργος,νικητης της κατηγορίας Juniors*

----------


## Eddie

Aς βαλω κι εγω μερικες φωτο του Πουρναρα απ την ψηλη κατηγορια που βγηκε 2ος  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KontorinisMD

Πολύ καλός αγώνας. Μου άρεσε παρα πολυ ο Ρουμπάνης. Εκπληκτικο κορμι
 :05. Biceps:

----------


## Polyneikos

Rayd Al Majari ,2ος στην μεσαια κατηγορία

----------


## Muscleboss

Να κάνω μια παρένθεση στα βίντεο και να αναφερθώ σε κάποια περίπτερα χορηγών μας που παρευρίσκονταν στον αγώνα.

*Περίπτερο Nutriment*

Στο περίπτερο της Nutriment μπορούσαμε να βρούμε όλη τη σειρά των προιόντων της εταιρίας. Δυστυχώς πολλοί δεν γνωρίζουν τα συμπληρώματα αυτά και στο περίπτερο τους δώθηκε η ευκαιρία να τα δοκιμάσουν. Οι *Μανολης Σαββάκης* και *Μανόλης Νικολιδάκης* που διευθύνουν την εταίρια, επιλέγουν και ελέγχουν την παρασκευή των συμπληρωμάτων. Τα παιδιά είναι πολύ σοβαροί επαγγελματίες και θεωρώ τα προιόντα τους ανάμεσα στα ποιοτικότερα που βρισκόταν στα περίπτερα του αγώνα. Μακάρι να εκτιμηθεί η προσπάθεια που κάνουν από το αθλητικό κοινό, γιατί πραγματικά το αξίζουν.

Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία ο γράφων, μαζί με τους υπευθύνους της Nutriment, τον πρωταθλητή Βενιέρη από την Κρήτη και δύο εντυπωσιακές παρουσίες.

http://www.nutriment.gr/




*Περίπτερο Ultimate Nutrition*

Στο περίπετο της Ultimate συναντήσαμε τον *Μιχάλη Ανδρουλάκη*, για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν, παλιό πρωταθλητή του bodybuilding με συμμετοχές τη δεκαετία του '80, αντιπρόσωπο της Ultimate Nutrition στην Ελλάδα ενώ διατηρεί και γυμναστήριο στην Λάρισα. Ο Μιχάλης κάνει μια πολύ σοβαρή προσπάθεια αυτή τη στιγμή και αν ολα πάνε καλά πιστεύω οτι σύντομα θα δουμε την Ultimate Nutrition στις δημοφιλέστερες εταιρίες στη χώρα μας.

Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία με τον Μιχάλη και στη σύζυγό του στο περίπτερό τους.

http://www.fitness-sport.gr/

----------


## Eddie

Καμια αλλη φωτο με τη Μαρια δε παιζει??  :02. Love: 

Ε φανταστηκε boss???  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

^ Βασίλη εγώ δε ξέρω και δεν έχω τίποτα... τον Ηλία ρώτα  :08. Turtle: 

ΜΒ

----------


## gym

> ^ Βασίλη εγώ δε ξέρω και δεν έχω τίποτα... τον Ηλία ρώτα 
> 
> ΜΒ


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Eddie

> ^ Βασίλη εγώ δε ξέρω και δεν έχω τίποτα... τον Ηλία ρώτα 
> 
> ΜΒ


χαχαχαχααχχα...οκ boss!!Ο Ηλιας αν εχει,το ξερω οτι ειναι μεγαλη ψυχη και θα συνεισφερει στο φορουμ..αναδεικνυωντας το περιπτερο παντα.  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ^ Βασίλη εγώ δε ξέρω και δεν έχω τίποτα... τον Ηλία ρώτα 
> 
> ΜΒ



ε ρε ξύλο που θέλετε , όλα στον ηλία τα φορτώνετε εγω τι είμαι φωτορεπόρτερ ? το κάνετε σαν την παροιμία που λέει "βρήκαμε τον παπα ας θάψουμε καμια δεκαριά " :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

εμένα αν με κοιτάει γυναίκα στα μάτια κοκκινίζω , ντρέπομαι και σκύβω το κεφάλι χαμηλά (όχι τόσο χαμηλα εκεί που πάει το μυαλό σας , γιατι είστε και πονηρά παιδια εσείς)  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> χαχαχαχααχχα...οκ boss!!Ο Ηλιας αν εχει,το ξερω οτι ειναι μεγαλη ψυχη και θα συνεισφερει στο φορουμ..αναδεικνυωντας το περιπτερο παντα.



βασίλη έχω φωτο με την μαρία την άσχημη που τελικα είχε σουξέ στην αθήνα , αλλα δεν τις βάζω γιατι λείπει το περίπτερο που θα αναδείκνυε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
πάντως εκείνη που σχολίασες την έβαλε και προφίλ στο φέις , είναι που δεν της άρεσε

----------


## Eddie

> βασίλη έχω φωτο με την μαρία την άσχημη που τελικα είχε σουξέ στην αθήνα , αλλα δεν τις βάζω γιατι λείπει το περίπτερο που θα αναδείκνυε 
> πάντως εκείνη που σχολίασες την έβαλε και προφίλ στο φέις , είναι που δεν της άρεσε


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

ναι ναι την ειδα.........αυτο σκεφτηκα κι εγω χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 


Γυναικες..........ολο κοπλιμεντα θελουν  :01. Razz:

----------


## -beba-

Συγχαρητήρια για τους αγώνες. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  και σε όσους φρόντισαν και έβαλαν και φωτό για εμάς που δεν παρεβρεθήκαμε.
Ακόμα περισσότερο συγχαρητήρια στην Αγγελική. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
Καταπληκτική!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ρουμπάνης Γιωργος,νικητης της μεσαιας κατηγορίας,2ος στο Γενικο*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Υφαντόπουλος Θανάσης,μεσαια κατηγορία*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Osman El Sayd,3ος στην μεσαία κατηγορία*

----------


## Polyneikos

* Γκασιάμη Σταυρούλα,νικητρια της κατηγορίας Women Fitness*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αντζέλικα Συκιώτη,4η στην κατηγορία Women Fitness*

----------


## Muscleboss

Κώστα ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τα βίντεο. :03. Thumb up: 

--

Στα πλαίσια του αγώνα δώθηκε και μια τιμητική πλακέτα στον *Φώτη Πλευρίτη* για την 1η θέση της κατηγορίας Masters που κέρδισε στο Παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα της WABBA τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο.



Ο Φώτης ήταν αναμφισβήτητα από τους αθλητές που στιγμάτισαν τη χρονιά που πέρασε, σαρώνοντας τις διακρίσεις στους αγωνες που συμμετείχε.
Μετά από αγωνιστική αποχή 11 ετών μέσα σε μια αγωνιστική περίοδο κέρδισε τις παρακάτω θέσεις:

*1η θέση* κατηγορία -1.75 bodybuilding - 1st Twinlab Energy Challenge 2010

*1ος Γενικός Νικητής* - 1st Twinlab Energy Challenge 2010

*1η θέση* Masters Superbody - Παγκόσμιο WFF 2010 Αυστρία

*1ος Γενικός νικητής* - Παγκόσμιο WFF 2010 Αυστρία

*5η θέση* κατηγορία Masters-* NABBA Mr Universe* 2010 Αγγλία 

*1η θέση* κατηγορίας Masters - Κύπελλο WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ 2010

*1ος Γενικός Νικητής* - Κύπελλο WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ 2010

*1η θέση* κατηγορίας Masters - WABBA Mr Universe 2010 Γερμανία


και θα υπάρξει και συνέχεια... :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο δικαιως το 2010 μπορεί να χαρακτηριστει "χρονιά Πλευρίτη"!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Καβγάς Νίκος ,νικητης της ψηλής κατηγορίας*

----------


## anjelica

> Συγχαρητήρια για τους αγώνες. και σε όσους φρόντισαν και έβαλαν και φωτό για εμάς που δεν παρεβρεθήκαμε.
> Ακόμα περισσότερο συγχαρητήρια στην Αγγελική.
> 
> Καταπληκτική!!!


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

> *Καβγάς Νίκος ,νικητης της ψηλής κατηγορίας*


Πολύ καλός ο *Νίκος Καβγάς*, στη 2η αγωνιστική του εμφάνιση, άξιζε την 1η θέση. Πολύ βελτιωμένος από πέρυσι, είχε μεγάλο κοινό στον αγώνα, που δεν ησύχασε στιγμή! Μετέτρεψαν την αίθουσα του Νοβοτέλ σε γήπεδο από τις φωνές και τα συνθήματα! Και ο Καβγάς αθλητής του Μάρεκ Κότιλακ.

Στη 2η θέση της κατηγορίας, άξια, ο φιλος μου *Πάρης Πουρνάρας* από τον Πύργο, με πολύ ωραίο σχήμα και καλή γράμμωση. Στη 2η αγωνιστική του εμφάνιση και αυτός, ελπίζω να ξαναζεστάθηκε και να τον δούμε σύντομα σε ψηλότερες θέσεις.

--

Εδώ θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ιδιαίτερη αναφορά στον *Μάρεκ Κότιλακ*, που κατά την άποψή μου είναι *ο πιο επιτυχημένος προπονητής των τελευταίων χρονων στην Ελλάδα*. Ο Μάρεκ δεν έχει ετοιμάσει έναν ή δύο αθλητές, αλλά έχει μεταμορφώσει πάρα πολλούς οι οποίοι πάντα πρωταγωνιστούν στις κατηγορίες τους. Τον θεωρώ από τις σοβαρότερες παρουσίες στο χώρο του ελληνικού αγωνιστικού bodybuilding, καθώς δουλέυει αθόρυβα και υπεύθυνα χωρίς διάθεση δημιουργίας εντυπώσεων.  :03. Clap: 

Νομίζω οτι όσοι αθλητές σκέφτονται τη συμμετοχή τους σε αγώνες, ο Μάρεκ ειναι εγγυημένη επιλογή.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Η WABBA επίσης τιμησε τους Τασο Κολιγκιωνη ( 1η θέση στην Μεσαία κατηγορία),Θαναση Αττιλακο (4η θέση - Ψηλή κατηγορία ) & Σταυρο Τριουλίδη (εκτός εξαδας) για την συμμετοχή τους στο περασμενο *Mr Universe της Wabba* στην Γερμανία

----------


## niki kargiatli

συγχαρητηρια σε ολους μας!!!ηταν δυσκολος αγωνας με αξιους αντιπαλους!!!καλη συνεχεια σε εμας που συνεχιζουμε την πεινα..... :01. Wink:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  για την ουγγαρια!!!μια διορθωση παιδια....το ονομα του νικητη της ψηλης γραφεται καυγας.....(ονομα κ πραμα)χιχιιχι!!  αν υπαρχει κανα βιντεακι απο το κομπαριζον των γυναικων βαλτετο βρε χριστιανοι.......ευχαριστωωωωωωωωω!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

καλη επιτυχια Νικη στην ουγγαρια :05. Biceps:

----------


## niki kargiatli

> καλη επιτυχια Νικη στην ουγγαρια


ευχαριστωωωωωωωω!!! :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Muscleboss

> αν υπαρχει κανα βιντεακι απο το κομπαριζον των γυναικων βαλτετο βρε χριστιανοι.......ευχαριστωωωωωωωωω!!!


Θα δωσουμε συντομα πληροφορίες που μπορείτε να προμηθευτείτε ολόκληρο το dvd του αγώνα σε κάλυψη από 2 κάμερες σε πολύ καλή ποιότητα.

ΜΒ

----------


## S_911

ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥΒΙΟΣ ΔΕΛΗΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ :01. Wink:

----------

